# Paph. Tokyo Knight Dream 'Ice Palace' AM/AOS



## Drorchid (Jan 18, 2011)

At the same judging in Chicago, where Tom Kalina got one of his Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball's awarded, one of our best white complex Paph's got an AM!
Paph. Tokyo Knight Dream is Paph. White Knight x Jolly Green Jem. This plant opens up a pale creamy ivory, that in a few weeks matures to a more clear white color. 







Robert


----------



## Shiva (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 18, 2011)

That is a very excellent white!


----------



## John Boy (Jan 18, 2011)

love the dorsal!!! THAT is quite stunning!


----------



## emydura (Jan 18, 2011)

Just magnificent.

David


----------



## John M (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 18, 2011)

Splendid!


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## cattmad (Jan 18, 2011)

beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 18, 2011)

I was lucky enough to be on that judging team. Thanks for sending it down, Robert. Will we see you in Madison?


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 18, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> I was lucky enough to be on that judging team. Thanks for sending it down, Robert. Will we see you in Madison?



No, I am not coming down this time. It will be Jason and Matt who are going.

Robert


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 18, 2011)

Great plant! Beautiful color.


----------



## Brian Monk (Jan 18, 2011)

That is fantastic.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2011)

It is a beauty!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice segments! Great looking white


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 19, 2011)

Excellent one, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 19, 2011)

Excellent!!!:drool: :drool: :drool:

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 19, 2011)

:drool::drool: PURRRDY!! :clap::clap: Congrats! Well deserved!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll always love the whites. A beauty.


----------



## Bolero (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW..........I mean.............WOW! Very impressive.


----------

